# Another Bersa, and maybe a waste of $10



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought a new Bersa Combat awhile back and, as expected, it worked great right out of the box. I was at another gun shop last week and found a nice used Thunder 380 DLX. It has the extended base on the mag, which really fits my hand. I haven't had a chance to take it out yet, but I really like the polished blue finish on them.
It only came with one mag though. I was at a shop today that was having a sale on mags and holsters. Most were in large boxes with no prices on them. I spotted what looked like a Bersa mag and asked about it and it turned out to be a ProMag made magazine. They asked me to make an offer and I said $10, thinking they'd want more. They said okay, so now I have a new ProMag magazine that I'm afraid will be unreliable. I should have kept my mouth shut. Anyone have a ProMag that worked okay, or should I put it out for sale in our next yard sale?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How to find out whether an aftermarket magazine is reliable or not: Use it!

An unreliable magazine will show its true colors almost immediately.
Shoot with that suspect magazine, again and again, until it self-destructs, misfeeds, or jams.
If, after maybe five magazine-loads, it's still working properly and reliably, you'll know that you probably can trust it.


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

Good, common sense advice. No wonder I didn't think of it!
Thanks.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I wouldn't trust a ProMag for serious use.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually see Bersa Thunder .380 magazines often, at least around where I live. I would stick to the Bersa factory magazines, and pass on ProMag brand magazines. I have never had any good luck with ProMag.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

lead said:


> I bought a new Bersa Combat awhile back and, as expected, it worked great right out of the box. I was at another gun shop last week and found a nice used Thunder 380 DLX. It has the extended base on the mag, which really fits my hand. I haven't had a chance to take it out yet, but I really like the polished blue finish on them.
> It only came with one mag though. I was at a shop today that was having a sale on mags and holsters. Most were in large boxes with no prices on them. I spotted what looked like a Bersa mag and asked about it and it turned out to be a ProMag made magazine. They asked me to make an offer and I said $10, thinking they'd want more. They said okay, so now I have a new ProMag magazine that I'm afraid will be unreliable. I should have kept my mouth shut. Anyone have a ProMag that worked okay, or should I put it out for sale in our next yard sale?


I've used ProMag magazines with a couple of Sigs without difficultly. Also with my Mini-14. I suspect you'll be happy with your $10 purchase. :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Might as well give it a try, ya' bought it might as well try it!

Like Steve said: Time will tell!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So, did your ProMag purchase work for you? Just curious. :watching:


----------

